# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  A falta de agua, el trasvase traerá algunos árboles más a la zona de los pantanos

## NoRegistrado

> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha sacado a licitación la contratación del Proyecto de actuaciones de restauración hidrológico forestal en terrenos gestionados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo en zonas repobladas del Acueducto Tajo-Segura y el embalse de Buendía, por un presupuesto base de licitación de 2,6 millones de euros y un plazo de ejecución de 10 meses.
> 
>  Las actuaciones consisten, básicamente, en la realización de trabajos silvícolas y repoblaciones en terrenos forestales de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo en el perímetro del embalse de Buendía y zonas seleccionadas en los márgenes repoblados del Acueducto Tajo-Segura en la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha, concretamente, en las provincias de Guadalajara, Cuenca y Albacete.
> 
>  El proyecto, que se va a realizar con fondos propios de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, cuenta con financiación europea de hasta el 80% de la inversión, a través de los fondos FEDER, Programa Operativo de Castilla-La Mancha.


http://lacronica.net/frontend/lacron...as-a-56999.htm

Con 500 millones de pesetazas, ya pueden plantar arbolitos, ya.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Bueno. mejor eso que nada
¿80% financiación FEDER? Que fuerte
Lo que no me aclaro es con las plantaciones en márgenes de acueducto ¿cómo van a regarlas? ¿a base de las fugas? Y si se detrae el agua de la enviada ¿cómo computaría?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jonasino, las plantaciones silvícolas no se riegan. Al plantarlas se les da un riego de apoyo y prau como dicen en Valencia.

 Hasta ahora se plantaban pinos carrascos, muy inflamables y muy invasivos, ya que cuando se abre la piña, el pequeño piñón que suelta (como un 10% del tamaño de un pino piñonero) lleva adosada una especie de ala, que por poco aire que haga, le desplaza bastantes metros, puede llegar a ser una centena.

Imagino que para usar fondos FEDER deberán plantar especies autóctonas, pero eso es más difícil.

 En todo caso, me parece otra tontería, porque el bosque mediterráneo se genera solo, como se ha podido ver en el incendio de Buenafuente y en el de la Sierra de Altomira precisamente en la misma zona. Lo único que recomiendan los técnicos es retirar la madera muerta, excepto un porcentaje que sirva para generar las bacterias suficientes para el equilibrio de la química del suelo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (25-may-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

> las plantaciones silvícolas no se riegan


Ahí tengo yo mis dudas, porque de estos temas no conozco mucho Una cosa es que no se haga y otra la mejora del rendimiento en situaciones tan forzadas como puede ser ésta. (Pag.29 del informe adjunto)
Manual coníferas.pdf

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya hombre, pero ese manual chileno está dando unas magníficas explicaciones de como establecer una explotación de pinos. Y todo parece que es con el fin económico. Y depende del rendimiento económico, así es el gasto que se pueden permitir.

Ahora bien, en todos los pinares de repoblación que tenemos en España, no conozco ninguno con regadío, si no que nos lo aclare algún experto que seguro que nos lee alguno.
 Me extrañaría muchísimo que se pusiera regadío a miles de hectáreas de pino carrasco o encina, madroño, roble, etc... que son los árboles autóctonos (entre otros) de la zona, máxime cuando en toda esa zona todo o casi todo es secano.
 He tenido la oportunidad de ver hace dos meses la zona del famoso incendio de Guadalajara en el que murieron desgraciadamente once personas y el de la sierra de Altomira del 2002-2003 (no recuerdo bien la fecha que me dijeron, en todo caso 10 años) y allí, la mayoría de las encinas están recuperadas, los madroños han nacido desde la raíz con alturas de 2,5-3 metros aprovechando la falta de pino carrasco que esos se murieron en gran cantidad, rebollos igual. Y pinos carrascos, con esa característica de su semilla "voladora", se está extendiendo de nuevo, habiendo pinos de 3-4 metros de altura, otros más pequeños. La zona en otros 10-15 años está total o casi totalmente recuperada.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

